# Does carrying affect your attitude?



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

I've noticed something since getting my CCW. I can't carry every day, because of frequently crossing state lines. So, I've noted a difference on days I do carry.

I'm more polite and outgoing when I carry. I feel an added responsibility to be non-confrontational, so I over compensate and become Mr. Happy Friendly Polite guy.

My friend says he becomes more cautious and withdrawn when he carries. He talks less and avoids people as best he can, maybe out of fear of a confrontation.

In my case, it looks like "an politer, armed society" starts with me. In my friend's, it looks like carrying lends itself to individualism.

How does carrying change your attitude, if at all?


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I find myself less likely to let things bother me.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Carry 24/7 here. Carrying makes me more aware of surroundings and my habits such as carrying things in weak hand etc..... As far as changing attitude or demeanor----nope.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been carrying a long time. I forced myself to be less confrontational and more conciliatory back when I first began carrying. Over the years of carrying, I think I've absorbed this into my personality.

Or maybe I just matured, and would have become this way regardless.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've found that I'm much more aware of my immediate surroundings and those in it.

I'll admit the whole" _*bolder*_" attitude seeped in when I first stared to carry last Oct, but that's not my everyday personality and thankfully it got old real quick, and now I'm my usual helpfull & polite self.:smt083


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

More aware of my surroundings and more polite ... to an extent.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

More aware, Generally more polite (or maybe less likely to be impolite) and more cautious too.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Early on, I was more jumpy... now it's same ole me, with a gun.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

More observent and less confrontational, Since I always have my gun I'm always this way. I'm just compairing to pre-permit life.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I have been carring so long I can't remember.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have always tried to be aware of what is happening around me. The gun is just there for the last chance kind of deal. If I see something brewing I am out of there. My attitude has always been try to be polite and get along with other people.:smt033


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Carrying makes me more laid back...a slightly higher sense of security that if I ever get into a hairy situation, I'll have 10+1 to back me up.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

The fact that I know that I can defend myself if need be makes me more comfortable.


----------



## SemoShooter (Jul 5, 2007)

I drive quite a bit and I try to avoid situations that could result in a road rage incident. I give bad or rude drivers a free pass where I would have antagonized them in the past. I try to make sure that I don't escalate a situation.

I find that I am more polite and also more aware of my surroundings. I also feel more secure, but try not to have a false sense of security.


----------



## Willybone (Oct 26, 2007)

The responses make me think that most people incorrectly interpret the saying, "An armed society is a polite society."

It's not that we're politer when we know other people are armed. 
We're politer when we know we're armed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Willybone said:


> The responses make me think that most people incorrectly interpret the saying, "An armed society is a polite society."
> 
> It's not that we're politer when we know other people are armed.
> We're politer when we know we're armed.


I believe it's both actually.

I know I'm going to be a little nicer to someone if I know they are armed or may be armed and I don't know them; since I have no idea what I might say or do to set them off.

I'm politer when I'm armed (which is pretty much 24/7) because I don't ever want to be accused of being the instigator of a situation.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

This poll should provide the ability to check-off multiple answers.
I am always armed, 24/7; I am more polite; I am more cautious.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I carry almost every day, and sometimes I even forget that I´m carrying, but I can say that since I started carrying I became more careful about almost everything around me.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

Like nearly everyone else said, I'm more careful and aware of my surrounds


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

Much politer, and extroverted, but safer and more aware of surroundings too. I am in town at the club, I don't worry about something going down or being attacked in an alley etc.

Much more confident, polite, and aware.

EDIT: also additionaly people that are aware that I carry, greatly appreciate their added safety, knowing I would step up, should a time come.


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

I always carried 'off-duty' when I was a LEO (late 70's to mid 80's), so when I got my Concealed Weapon License I was used to being more aware of my surroundings.

At first it was a bit of a 'rush' knowing that what I was doing would be a felony had I not had that small plastic license in my pocket. :smt023

Then, the next thing that I had to get used to was walking around seeing other people with their shirts untucked wondering 'OK, who else here is carrying?' :mrgreen:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I do find that I am more polite and less inclined to get in conversations with people that might lead to an argument. 

I began carrying a firearm as a police officer and at first only carried in the city I worked in. After running in to a person I had arrested at the store in another town, I began to carry pretty much everywhere. Back then I had a different attitude and almost found myself looking for stuff, but once I retired and continued carrying, I slowly began to ease up a bit and develop a different mindset. For me carrying a gun is for protection of my family and myself. I still look around for stuff, but more like the quickest way out of a place and for hiding spots with good cover. 

Not to sound like some sort of action man; when I was still a police officer I would have most likely run towards a threat, now I am expected to run the other way and only use my weapon if I can no longer retreat. That is a citizen’s duty in this state except for in the home.

I am lucky that my prior service allows me to carry in all fifty states so I can travel with my handgun, which I do.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

fivehourfrenzy said:


> _Deleted - Mike_


This is scary....a mall ninja in action.:smt100


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Dang it! Here I have been sitting (and running around) at work all day working on my reply to fivehourfrenzy's posts and when I finally get back to my computer ready to dazzle you all with my wit and charm, the guy has been banned. That is what I get for going to work. :smt076


----------



## JagFarlane (Jul 23, 2008)

Ptarmigan said:


> Dang it! Here I have sitting (and running around) at work all day working on my reply to fivehourfrenzy's posts and when I finally get back to my computer ready to dazzle you all with my wit and charm, the guy has been banned. That is what I get for going to work. :smt076


LMAO thought the same thing. I saw some of his posts...went out to have a ciggy...came back and he was banned


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You snooze you lose!!! :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I know. :smt022


----------



## pap1105 (Dec 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I have been carring so long I can't remember.


i was a leo for pittsburgh pa police for 31 years . when i do not carry my attidue does not change . i only carry now for the protection of my family and if i see a leo in trouble i am prepared to assist. i will not interfear in other peoples problems unless A VERY violent crime is occuring and i am not puting my loved ones in dangrer


----------



## wjh2657 (Jun 18, 2008)

It has made me more cautious. I find I spend more time looking for a way to run away now! The HCP means I have to much more careful of my actions. I have served on civil juries and I don't want to get sued! By same token I don't want to die and in most circumstances flight is the best defense. I think presence of piece gives me more peace of mind to make a better decision, I know I have it if I need it and so I am less likely to panic.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I find myself not letting things bother me, a bit more cautious of those around me, I watch my surroundings more, i am aware of people making eye contact suspiciously, things like that. I am also more nervous. I'm a bit jumpy when I carry vs not because I am always in the mindset that I'm ready to defend myself if necessary. I hope to never have to. As I said I am more laid back than before just more aware.

I voted other.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've always tried to just blend in and not stick out or draw attention to myself. Just the way I am I guess. Always observant of my surroundings too. Don't know where it came from but it's just the way I normally behave. Since I started carrying I have maybe been a little more observant, but haven't really changed my behavior or habits to my knowledge. Adjusted a few things as there are places I can't go into while carrying but I wouldn't consider that a "change" necessarily. I just plan my errands accordingly for things like the Post Office and such, no biggie.

Some people get all wrapped up in the "I can so I will" side of things that they haven't necessarily thought the *whole* thing through. I don't think some people think about the possibility of the final action. It's not like some older movie where a bad guy will stop 30 feet away when you tell him to and then you can clearly see a weapon and then *bang* you shoot him in the leg and wait until the cops arrive. Especially in recent years it doesn't go down like that. When living in Colorado I took classes on the differences between the "Make My Day" and "Self Defense" laws and their potential backlash effects. Haven't found such for Washington since moving here. How the law does and doesn't cover you in the event you take another persons life. Can you just fire a warning shot to scare the bad guy away (keeping in mind under durress shot placement as you know the bullet has to go somewhere) and then what if it doesn't? At the beginning of one of those classes the instructor started with a question. "Have you accepted the possibility and the concequences of taking a persons life?" He waited a few minutes and looked around the class and probably saw a bunch of "deer in the headlight" reactions. He said that if you haven't, then maybe you should before you decide to carry. You should always hope for the best but prepare for the worst. If you can't make that last step to take a life, then maybe OC or some other kind of non-lethal would be a better choice.

Now I'm not out looking to start anything with anyone. I try to always have a coupe of options available at all times. I'd just like to go on about my business being just another insignificant person. Never been one to instigate confrontations but in the event I have no other recourse or feel obligated to step in on the behalf of another, I've made my peace before I made my decision to carry. I will defend myself and do what I can as a third party. I do not think of myself as a "Robin Hood" or other such character. I won't seek it out but if I have no other options available, bad guy is tango down and I'll be on my cel phone immediately after the situation is secure.


----------



## 3/325 (Jan 16, 2008)

I've always been pretty polite, now there seems to be a little more confidence behind it. The confidence, however, doesn't just come from carrying; it also comes from the mental preparations I've made: Getting my head straight on why I carry in the first place, learning the state laws regarding carrying and self-defense, and reading about the encounters other people have had (what to do, what not to do when dealing with a variety of people and situations).

I don't jump in with the handshakes and "heyhowareya" stuff, but I smile a lot more and say a little less.

And I pay a lot more attention to my surroundings.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I find this thread very interesting....... And since I have not carried yet I do not know how it will or will not affect me......

But a lot of you guys say it makes you more aware of your surroundings...

I can say that even without carrying, I've always been hyper vigilant of my surroundings. Growing up I always wanted to be a cop or FBI agent or something like that.... I had relatives that did both so I had some influences there......but a lot of kids want to do those things too....

No one ever really taught me to be so aware of everything around me...my friends would always say I was "on patrol" while we were hanging out and stuff.....maybe growing up in NJ you learn quick that things that can happen will happen.... so pay attention..... dunno.....

People I'm with always say "what are you looking at?" all the time because I'm always looking for danger, checking out the people around and which way traffic is flowing....... I always thought I was just paranoid or something but I've been like that since I was a kid so its not like I'm stressed out while doing it. It is just a matter of fact and not strange to me at all.......I am in fact a freak apparently.........

So now I'm curious if carrying will have any affect on me, or a different affect altogether...?


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I am always aware of my surroundings whether or not I'm carrying maybe moreso when I'm not carrying. Either way I know for a fact I am way more polite and my fuse is much longer. I don't swear at other drivers, I get exremely content, I pretty much am like "c'mon, everybody merge!" with a happy face. I help the little old ladies cross the street, I don't get mad at the neighbors dog taking a crap in my yard. I used to open carry which always seemed to lead me into a confrontational debate with some moron who doesn't get it. And is seems to be very angry at the fact that I can defend myself.


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 30, 2008)

funkypunk97 said:


> I find this thread very interesting....... And since I have not carried yet I do not know how it will or will not affect me......
> 
> But a lot of you guys say it makes you more aware of your surroundings...
> 
> ...


It will affect you,The responsibilty alone will increase your vigilance,You seem level ,balanced and mature.The reperccusions of shooting someone
should not prevail given the need to act,but be acknowlegded before one carries.Good luck and join us!


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

lostsoul said:


> It will affect you,The responsibilty alone will increase your vigilance,You seem level ,balanced and mature.The reperccusions of shooting someone
> should not prevail given the need to act,but be acknowlegded before one carries.Good luck and join us!


Well now since I've been carrying for only a week I'm no expert on how it might affect everything....but you're right I do notice my being more prudent about everything.

However I will say I am more cautious about things.... I am always double checking where my gun is at all times. There have been a few times when it was in my truck in the case, and I was only stepping like a few feet from my truck in a familiar place and I still locked the truck up. I mean this is normally a place where I would leave my windows open, only friends around... but I still locked it up and hid the case....

Now I know my gun is tied to my life....... in that I mean if it gets into any hands other than mine, it could be a disaster.....There is no way my gun is going to be one of the 250,000 handguns per year that are stolen. Because if some a-hole did something stupid with my gun I would be....:smt076.....

Of course I don't have to tell most of you guys here..... this place is where the politicians should come when they want to learn about REAL gun owners. Not the jerks who just "have guns" but real responsible ownership.

As far as my attitude towards others, so far no change there.... I've always been a cynical SOB so I generally think everyone is an a-hole until proven otherwise.....:smt082.....


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I spend most of my time trying to keep folks from feeling my popgun. After awhile I've come to the point that it's just me other than I want to avoid a "He's carrying a GUN!!!" scene. Interesting that since I started carring IWB my back problems have lessened. It seems that the pull of the belt into my left side some how keeps my back from slipping out. Go figure:smt017 but I ain't complaining :smt033


----------



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

I still feel like a bad MFer. LOL HG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

gmaske said:


> I think I spend most of my time trying to keep folks from feeling my popgun.


Be mindful of checking your gun all the time. It can be just as telling as "printing" or exposing your gun because of a bad choice of clothing. If you are using a holster that isn't keeping your gun where you need it to be, get a new holster. Constantly checking or moving your firearm around, even thru your cloths draws attention to yourself.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

hemmigremmie said:


> I still feel like a bad MFer. LOL HG


:smt171:numbchuck:


----------



## Double0 (Nov 17, 2008)

You don't have the luxury of flying off the handle at little things. Its like being a walking Buddha. haha


----------



## gunguy (Oct 1, 2014)

More cautious for sure. When I'm carrying, and when I'm not, I am very aware of my surroundings. Always thinking legalities too. What if scenarios. Whether carrying concealed or open, we must constantly be thinking about alternatives. Obviously the best and first alternative to using deadly fire, is to avoid confrontation whenever possible. Be sure to have your firearm attorney on speed-dial. :mrgreen:
----
*Member: NRA, GOA*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

It doesn't change my attitudes at all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Right words.
Right speaker.
Wrong movie.

The right movie is Eastwood's "Dirty Harry."


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I would say much more aware. I do my best to avoid trouble as it is, but especially more so when I'm carrying, which is most of the time.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Right words.
> Right speaker.
> Wrong movie.
> 
> The right movie is Eastwood's "Dirty Harry."


Good catch,lol. 
I didn't catch that myself, and I am a fan of Clint Eastwood


----------

